# Compatibility



## Sylvia27 (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi:

I've decided to set up my 20 gallons for tropicals.
Knowing that angelfish and neons don't match (and I like them both).
Where could I find a list of fish that are compatible with neons
and a list with fish that are compatible with angelfish so that I can make a choice?

Thanks.

Sylvia


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, the angels will not do well in that size tank. Do you know if your tank is a 20 gallon long or high? Do you know the dimensions? I think neons would be a better choice for a tank this size. For your tank, I'd say get 6-8 neons, 3 smaller cory catfish (pandas will be a good choice), and 2 otos for algae control. You can go to www.liveaquaria.com for more info on the above fish.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=16&cat=1911&articleid=3284

Thats a good site


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Only problem with taht chart is that its too general. Some tetras can go with angels like stated on the chart, but neons or cardinals will get gobbled up.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Neons are an angels natural food but they can co-exist if the tank is big enough to have a large enough school of neons. What kind of 20 gallon is it?
The angels would be better of in a 20 high while the neons would be better suited to a 20 standard or 20 long.


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

it all depends on what kind of 20 you have if it's a 20 high i would say angels if it's a 20 long i would say neons. hopefully you have a 20 high though because i've been keeping angels for a couple months now and it's great, just watch out for bullies


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I still would not keep angels and neons together. My friend had an angel in his 29, and 10 neons. Every couple days another neon disapears.


----------



## Sylvia27 (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks for your replies!
The dimensions of my tank are: 
30" long
18" tall
depth = 12"

I was surprised to see the dwarf cychlids in the list. I thought the cychlid family was to be kept seperately.

I have found a site about compatibility that may be useful for others in the future: http://timstropicals.com/Compatibility/CompatibilitySearch.asp

In general, neons and angels are not kept together, but I might give it a try unless enough people discourage me from doing it. 

I had a small angel living together with neons before in my 15 gallon aquarium without any problems.

I am also considering adding a bristlenose pleco to the mix

Sylvia


----------



## Sylvia27 (Sep 9, 2005)

Fishboy93 said:


> http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=16&cat=1911&articleid=3284
> 
> Thats a good site


Thanks for the link!

Sylvia


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, lucky for you your tank is a 29 gallon. 

That is a good size for an angel. If the angels is young you can keep it with neons, but when it gets older it will most likely begin eating them. You can try to get a different tetras, like on that is taller than the cylinder shaped neon. 

If you still have the 15 gallon, you can put neons in there.


----------



## Ilyena (May 1, 2005)

This might be a little off-topic, but don't angels need a taller tank than that? One of my tanks are of the exact same dimensions as the tank mentioned but I've been told by several people elsewhere that my tank is not tall enough to have angelfish when I've considered it. I would love to have an angel in that tank if it were possible.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Sure, a 29 gallon is enough for 1 angel, 2 is really stretching it, but maybe someone that has had more experience with angels than I can give you more info.


----------

